# 641 Clutch Problem



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a 1958, 641 Ford that was restored by the previoue owner. The tractor is in excellent shap, I use it to mow with, 6' King Kutter finish mower. Yesterday I finished mowing, shut the tractor off under the shade tree while I got a drink of water. When I restarted the tractor in order to put it in the garage I could not get it to go in gear. When pressing the clutch peddle down it was as if there was no clutch at all. Up to this point the tractor shifted perfect. I guess I am going to split the tractor and look for a problem with the clutch but before I do has anyone had a similar problem?.....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is there a means to adjust the clutch externally? Sounds like something vibrated loose.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

It's hard to believe something could vibrate loose while setting and not running but I guess anything is possible. Yes, there is a external adjustment. Thanks for the reply.......


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Found the problem with the clutch. One of the pins that holds one of the fingers on the pressure plate came out. I could very easily re install the pin and put it back together, however for those of you that have split a tractor know what a job it is. New clutch kit comming tomorrow.......


----------



## buzzardsbay (Sep 19, 2011)

pauldeere said:


> Found the problem with the clutch. One of the pins that holds one of the fingers on the pressure plate came out. I could very easily re install the pin and put it back together, however for those of you that have split a tractor know what a job it is. New clutch kit comming tomorrow.......


I just went out to start my 641 to compact the dumpster a little (it has a Lord bucket attachment) and it is doing the same thing, acting as if there is no clutch. It hasn't been move in about 3 weeks but was always fine before this. Do you think I have to split the tractor to figure this out or is this something I can do without resorting to that. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## buzzardsbay (Sep 19, 2011)

buzzardsbay said:


> I just went out to start my 641 to compact the dumpster a little (it has a Lord bucket attachment) and it is doing the same thing, acting as if there is no clutch. It hasn't been move in about 3 weeks but was always fine before this. Do you think I have to split the tractor to figure this out or is this something I can do without resorting to that. Any help much appreciated.


Sorry to say that I figured it out. I have a transmission hyd oil leak. There was barely any oil in the tranny. By the grace of god it happened while it was sitting for a while with no hard use so I doubt any damage was done. Time for a little attention this winter. If filled up the case to the side plug and its shifting fine.


----------

